# NAMES Vertical Finger Engine



## dgjessing (Dec 24, 2011)

Finished, with matching hardware and a proper low base:







 ;D


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a grandson (age 13) coming to visit early in the new year and I was looking for a project to get him into the workshop. You have just given me a good idea.

But it might not be as flash as yours.

Thanks

Jim
 :-*


----------



## Foozer (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks nice, me gonna have to try and make one of them


Robert


----------

